# Ärger mit Translease...



## grimmi (1 Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

schon seit einigen Tagen schaue ich immer wieder auf diesen Seiten vorbei, denn ich bin ziemlich verzweifelt. Was ist passiert? Unsere Tochter (10) hat von mir einen alten Kartenvertrag (Base) bekommen und ist am 02.08.10 gegen 22.20h (!) von so einem 0900er Gewinnspiel angerufen worden. Trotz mehrfacher Warnungen unsererseits als Eltern, hat sie dort insgesamt 10x zurückgerufen um den ihr versprochenen Gewinn abzuholen (ich weiß, reichlich dämlich) - Schaden: € 343,27 ! Ich habe daraufhin die Nummern bei der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet und versuche diese nun sperren zu lassen. Darf ich hier die Nummern nennen, die die Bundesnetzagentur wartet auf weitere Beschwerden zu diesen Nummern, erst dann können und werden sie etwas unternehmen. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen, denn den SAchaden muss sonst meine zehnjährige Tochter von ihrem Taschengeld bezahlen. Vielleicht ist ja noch jemand anderes angerufen worden. Verzeiht mir bitte, wenn ich hier bestehende Regeln verletzt oder mißachtet haben sollte, aber ich bin noch neu hier und gelobe Besserung. Vielen Dank schon einmal vorab. 

Lg Eva


----------



## Teleton (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit Translease...*

Die Nummern kannst Du nennen, Wer beansprucht die Forderung Base selbst oder ein Drittanbieter auf der Rechnung (z.B. unter  Beträge anderer Anbieter). TLI als Rufnummernbetreiber ist klar aber ist da auch ein technischer Telefondienstleister zwischengeschaltet?

Für Einwendungen als erstes §45 i TKG lesen.


----------



## grimmi (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit Translease...*

Hallo, 

Base rechnet das ab unter dem Abschnitt: "Verbindungen von BASE in andere inländischen Netze"

Erst nachdem ich einen EVN nach § 45i TKG angefordert hatte, bekam ich diesen und konnte dann auf den Seiten der Bundesnetzagentur den Anbieter der Nummern herausfinden. Und dabei stieß ich auf die Firma Translease, die ja auch auf diesen Seiten nicht gänzlich unbekannt ist. Die Nummern lauten: 0900-52313152 u. 0900-52313153 (wobei die letzte Ziffer eigentlich nichts zu sagen haben soll). 

Nur eigentlich ist es doch gar kein inländisches Netz, oder? Denn Translease sitzt doch in Irland. Haben die denn hier in der BRD einen Firmensitz? Oder zumindest eine ladungsfähige Anschrift? Einen Briefkasten kann man ja nicht wegen Verstoß gegen das UWG oder aber Betruges anzeigen, oder? Mein Briefkasten wüsste damit auch nichts anzufangen...

lg Eva


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit Translease...*

Bitte das nicht im Alleingang machen, sondern einen Anwalt nehmen, der sich mit TK-Recht (Telekommunikationsrecht) auskennt. Sonst vergeigst Du den Fall, und dann wird das richtig teuer.

So einen Anwalt findet man z.B., wenn man googelt nach: "Anwalt + Telekommunikationsrecht + [Namen Deiner Stadt/Landkreis]"

Man sollte auch rausfinden, ob eine transparente Preisansage bei der Anwahl der 0900-Verbindung und auch in der Bewerbung der Nummer erfolgt ist. Davon hängt z.B. auch der Zahlungsanspruch ab.

Auch mal lesen:
Vorgehen bei Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug - Antispam Wiki


----------



## grimmi (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit Translease...*

Hi, 

ich habe daraufhin vom Festnetz aus die betreffenden Nr. kurz angewählt, aber vor Beginn der Gebührenpflicht wieder aufgelegt. Aus dem deutschen Festnetz kostet demnach das Telefonat € 1,99(Min.). Meine Rechtschutzversicherung zahlt die Kosten für einen Anwalt in dem Fall nicht, also kämen Anwaltskosten noch obendrauf! heute habe ich aber im Videotext bei SAT1 (Seite 114) folgenden Text gefunden: 
"Fünf Festnahmen bei Razzia. Staatenübergreifende Razzia wegen "Telefonabzocke": Fahnder haben in Deutschland, Frankreich, Österreich, der Schweiz und Spanien 33 Gebäude durchsucht und fünf Verdächtige festgenommen. Eine 38 Jahre alte Frau und ihre vier Komplizen stehen im Verdacht, Anrufer mit Gewinnversprechungen geködert und ihnen dann mit Hilfe von 0900er-Telefonnummern und teuren Gesprächseinheiten rund 7,5 Mio. Euro abgeknöpft zu haben. Vier der fünf Verdächtigen wurden im spanischen Palma de Mallorca festgenommen. 

Macht es Sinn, wenn ich den Inhalt dieser Videotextnachricht als Nachtrag zu meinem Schreiben an die Bundesnetzagentur weiterleite? Hat jemand schon einmal Erfahrung gemacht mit derartiger Abzocke? Kennt jemand andere Translease-Opfer? Ob ein technischer Telefondienstleister (was ist das eigentlich?) zwischengeschaltet ist, das weiß ich nicht. Base hatte sich ja sogar geweigert mir den Anbieter der Nummer zu nennen. 

lg Eva


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit Translease...*



grimmi schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn, wenn ich den Inhalt dieser Videotextnachricht als Nachtrag zu meinem Schreiben an die Bundesnetzagentur weiterleite?


Nein, nein, nein,...
Das bringt gar nichts.



grimmi schrieb:


> am 02.08.10 gegen 22.20h (!) von so einem 0900er Gewinnspiel angerufen worden.


Was war das genau für ein Gewinnanruf? Mich wundert, dass es eine Translease-Nummer ist. Das passt für mich noch nicht ganz. Die Sache in Mallorca ist hier und bei der BnetzA bekannt und hat damit zunächst nichts zu tun.

Frage bitte die Tochter noch einmal genau, was das für ein Gewinnanruf war. Und... Anwalt ist keine schlechte Idee, aber warte mal noch ab... Befrage erst die Tochter* und schicke mir eine PN mit dem Ergebnis (nicht hier öffentlich schreiben)* (weil Translease durchaus hier mitlesen könnte)


----------

